# Should I be worried about LCD monitor for Mac mini?



## dru (Nov 17, 2003)

I was just wondering, should I be concerned with which LCD monitor I buy for my mac mini... I am reading conflicking reports on apples web site, but there doesn't seem to be any specifics, just sort of random complaints on various brands of monitors

I was looking a BenQ, Samsung and LG, can anyone comment on these brands?


thanks


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes, there are issues... specifically, I think it's the refresh rate sent to the monitor, which different monitor manufacturer's can/cannot handle properly.

Here is a list of monitors that have definitely experienced an issue:

I'd actually spend the bucks on the Samsung, as they produce very nice monitors.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

im using an LG with my mac mini and haven't had any issues. what are the issues?


----------



## Mac_Believer (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Dru,

I did some product research on what LCD's are available for the Mac Mini, and found that, even though there a whole bunch of LCD's Out there, I would Suggest you stick to something that is DVI driven. The Mac Mini comes with a DVI Port, so you might as well maximize your video and get yourself a DVI Monitor. Here at the store we are running a Viewsonic 17" LCD and its pretty nice, well priced compared to others, the specs are pretty good. Hope this helps.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Until Apple fixes their DVI issues affecting the mini with several vendor's monitors, I'd shy away from the Viewsonic models. Specifically, the VP201 series has a problem with DVI-D on the mini (Absolutely fine on my PC). 

That being said, the VGA quality on the monitor has been acceptable.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

get Samsung or NEC LCDs. they're the best ones and i've never had problems with them.


----------



## iTony (Apr 22, 2003)

What exactly are people reporting? I noticed recently my 15" Samsung flickers on/off with my mini. I'm using the VGA adapter.


----------



## bp5757 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm using an NEC with my mini. No problems here....yet.

Cheers,
B.


----------



## stargurl (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a BenQ FP757 attached to my mini (vga, not dvi) and I've had no problems at all


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

And I ran my BenQ FP737 down to my local Mac store to make sure it worked with a Mac Mini before my Mini arrived (STILL waiting). It ran off the DVI port, perfectly  OS X detected it and automatically installed a Colorsync profile for it (probably typical for anyb DVI-connected display).


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

*samsung 19" LCD*

Go For Samsung ... I bought my 193p for a great price ... and you may be wondering how it works with the mac mini ... well, ask me when I actually get my mini ... It's been six weeks already ... but I hooked it up to my imac and it looks grrrreat.


----------



## pent675 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Viewsonic*

I have a Viewsonic VP181b connected via DVI and it looks great. Much much better than my 17" Viewsonic CRT.

Go DVI for sure


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

These screenshots on a 17" Mac monitor are very similar to issues affecting other DVI monitors.

Horrible static, especially at higher resolutions. I'd test the machine against a monitor before committing to buying an LCD.

http://www.waynegrant.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/screen/


----------



## dru (Nov 17, 2003)

thank you all for your input, I think I have narrowed it down to A Benq or a Smasung, I just whish there was a specific thing to look for in a monitor, would a VGA be safer then a DVI overall?


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

dru said:


> thank you all for your input, I think I have narrowed it down to A Benq or a Smasung, I just whish there was a specific thing to look for in a monitor, would a VGA be safer then a DVI overall?



From reading all the articles on the net ... definitely DVI

here's a few links:

http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000760034794/
http://www.macintouch.com/macmini08.html#feb23


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Go DVI -- although my two NEC flat panel displays are VGA and seem fine, when I connected my BenQ via DVI along with my NEC using VGA in the same Mac, the DVI signal had much more intense colours.


----------



## Joey (Mar 10, 2005)

I have my mini plugged into a 19" Cicero LCD (cheap brand from future shop) and haven't had any problems with it yet.


----------



## GreenBastard (Mar 1, 2005)

*this looks similiar*



jicon said:


> These screenshots on a 17" Mac monitor are very similar to issues affecting other DVI monitors.
> 
> Horrible static, especially at higher resolutions. I'd test the machine against a monitor before committing to buying an LCD.
> 
> http://www.waynegrant.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/screen/


to a vcr type static on this picture with the head being maligned or dirty... unusual to see it at the top of the pic, and it looks like they maybe showing a movie, maybe through firewire from a vcr. I dunno if i would "dis" the monitor due to that picture


----------

